# Vitus Nucleus 27?



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Nucleus is in stock at CRC and I'm Interested. I really want a Ragley Marley 1.0 but this is in stock and a bit cheaper to boot.

Does anybody own one?


----------

